# Blood Angel Command Squad Help



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

I recently bought a command squad from our trusty ebay no instructions just unboxed sprues.

Obviously there are many bits on the sprue including an additional kneeling stance.

I have taken detailed pics of the sprues and need some help and guidance on which units to make. 

Think Blood Angel and battleforce :ireful2:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Darthlace said:


> I recently bought a command squad from our trusty ebay no instructions just unboxed sprues.
> 
> Obviously there are many bits on the sprue including an additional kneeling stance.
> 
> ...


Dont use the kneeling legs...

Are you gonna make a champion, apothecary and standard bearer?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I would only use standard bearers in apocolypse.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

I already have a metal apothecary so wouldnt need one here, I would like a standard bearer - I will only use the standard bearer in apocolypse


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

whats wrong with the kneeling legs


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

They're better used elsewhere.
Kneeling legs are awesome for heavy weapons


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I use kneeling legs with apothecaries... kind of a good effect of crouching down to cut out progenoids...


the great thing about Space Marine plastics is that you really don't need instructions. You can use pretty much whatever bits you like and still end up with a Space Marine.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don;t like making standard bearers because A) They're kinda lame, and B) that outstreached arm is perfect for pointing a gun one-handed if you're sick of all the bent arm pistol poses or across the chest rifle poses.

Generally the Command Squad box, for me, is a big mess of awesome bitz that get used everywhere, rather than something that gets assembled exclusively for a command squad.

But that's partially because I don;t like command squads in general ;-)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I use a Command Squad purely out of fluff sense, but I do agree that the kit (and the Commander box) is best used spread across an army. I've lost track of how many Command Squads and Commander boxes I've picked up over the last couple years, purely to distribute wargear across other squads.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I just consider whatever squad is escorting my HQ (usually a Veteran Assault Squad) to be my Command Squad


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Darthlace said:


> whats wrong with the kneeling legs


They look better on a model holding a missile launcher, somthing above the head, it just makes that model look cooler.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

that sounds cool I think I will use it for that


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Darthlace said:


> that sounds cool I think I will use it for that


I think you get the kneeling legs with another sprue but i cant remember which, Because i have a devastator with bolter kneeling and a devastator with Missile launcher kneeling, they really do look cooler than the average Joe model.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I think the new plastic devs come with kneeling legs.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

and you did not ask me because?:threaten:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Galahad said:


> I think the new plastic devs come with kneeling legs.


That'll explain the dev with kneeling legs i have :laugh:


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

spitfire6x said:


> and you did not ask me because?:threaten:


you weren't here


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> that outstreached arm is perfect for pointing a gun one-handed if you're sick of all the bent arm pistol poses or across the chest rifle poses.


Tell me about it!!! That drives me nuts!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

There's a couple sword hands that work alright for outstretched gun arms, but only if you hack the wrist. The banner pole arm really is perfect.

























I buy a lot of command squads...


----------

